
Ask HN: Is there a detailed description of N95 masks online? - WheelsAtLarge
I&#x27;m just curious about how they work.
======
h4cks4FG
Here's a great explanation on all the different masks. N95 versus KN95, PM2.5
versus PM10 etc. [https://frugear.com/blogs/informational/how-to-choose-the-
be...](https://frugear.com/blogs/informational/how-to-choose-the-best-face-
mask-respirator)

------
sigmaprimus
Here is a link covering how electrostatic filter media works.

[http://www.kjfiltration.com/monolith-triboelectric-
electrost...](http://www.kjfiltration.com/monolith-triboelectric-
electrostatic-air-filter-media.html)

I think most of the N95 masks use this stuff.

